# HELP! Guy is flipping dogs to be used for breeding!!



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

There is a guy on craigslist trying to take 2 GSD's he acquired yesterday and selling them as a breeding pair. When I asked about them, he knew absolutely nothing, from what they were fed to the parent's lineage (aside from they both have papers). He obviously didn't know the first thing about dogs, but is trying to sell them for a quick buck. I assume he got them for free somehow, or maybe stole them. Is there anything I can do to help? Is what he is doing illegal in any way? 

I would hate for a puppy mill to pick up these two GSD's...

german shephers


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Unless you can prove they were stolen, then no, he's not breaking any law that I know of. Of course, each state has different laws. But basically in the USA, dogs are considered property and can be bought and sold however one would like.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Madjukes said:


> There is a guy on craigslist trying to take 2 GSD's he acquired yesterday and selling them as a breeding pair. When I asked about them, he knew absolutely nothing, from what they were fed to the parent's lineage (aside from they both have papers). He obviously didn't know the first thing about dogs, but is trying to sell them for a quick buck. I assume he got them for free somehow, or maybe stole them. Is there anything I can do to help? Is what he is doing illegal in any way?
> 
> german shephers


Yes. He is selling which is strictly against the rules on CL. Flag him for removal.


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

jaggirl47 said:


> Yes. He is selling which is strictly against the rules on CL. Flag him for removal.


There's nothing stopping him from re-posting it though. I was hoping someone could tell me if legally I could contact a Rescue to take them away from him


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Madjukes said:


> There's nothing stopping him from re-posting it though. I was hoping someone could tell me if legally I could contact a Rescue to take them away from him


You can call animal control and give them a heads up. They can investigate but I don't know if they will.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Unless you prove animal mistreatment and it would have to be extreme animal control can't do anything. They probably won't even make a house call unless you have hard evidence that the dogs are being mistreated.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You might be able to call animal control and have them do a "welfare check", if they have the resources and the will to do things like that in your area. You will need an address, so email the guy and see if you can get him to give it up--pose as a buyer, or whatever it takes. 

But chances are, unless the dogs are obviously in a neglect or abuse situation, animal control won't be able to do much.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

In my area, it is illegal to flip dogs. However you would have to be able to prove that he was doing so. :/


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

=/

From our short conversation I gathered he doesn't have any dog food around, because he has no clue what they're eating. He got them yesterday. Would this count as mistreatment? Or would he be able to talk himself out of that one?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Madjukes said:


> =/
> 
> From our short conversation I gathered he doesn't have any dog food around, because he has no clue what they're eating. He got them yesterday. Would this count as mistreatment? Or would he be able to talk himself out of that one?


Not even close. He can go buy a bag of any kind of dog food he'd like and then that is what they are eating and now he knows...


----------

